# Northcentral Maltese Rescue



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I ran into a lady yesterday that helps run a Maltese rescue. She lives in Washington and gave me her card. I went to the website and discovered they have rescues all across the country. 

I just wanted to share if anyone is interested in fostering or adopting a rescue!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, NCMR is a wonderful organization. They have done many good deeds when it come to Malts.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am a huge advocate for rescued animals. I saw their site often when searching for my rescue- there are no Maltese rescues in Alberta, so it took me a year to find Wilson. 

I hope more people will consider getting a rescue, there are so many animals out there that need loving homes!


----------

